# Orange Crush Green Krinkly.



## hemihampton (Apr 23, 2020)

I didn't want to hijack the amber krinkly thread/post. I'm curious to know the first year & last year they made these Beautifully Colored Green Krinkly Orange Crush's. Even though mine has the 1920 Patend date it looks more 






like the 1938 patent SodaBob Posted. Did they make a pre 1938 Green Version & different post 1938 version. Mine sez nothing on the bottom, so how do you date it. It does have a GA  10 under top lip. What does that mean Bob? LEON.


----------



## Canadacan (Apr 23, 2020)

There are at least 3 variations of the 7oz green. Mine has a smooth neck and rectangular shaped O-C. 
I don't think from the ads I've seen that these slender style were ever made prior to 1928. The example I have is from Chattanooga glass C in a circle used from 1927-1987. 
The OC brand was not used past 1939 when it became Old Colony.


----------



## SODABOB (Apr 28, 2020)

The only Lip codes I am aware of are those used by the Glenshaw Glass Company.  Most of the Glenshaw bottles are also embossed on the base with their G-Square mark [G]  - But not sure if a GA 10 fits into the Glenshaw scheme of things - But its a good place to look for a possible answer.  By the way, the part of a bottle below the Lip is technically called the "Reinforcing Ring"


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 30, 2020)

Bob, I bought that same soda book from you years ago. the bottom has zero/none markings of any kind. blank. So don't know who made the bottle. Here's a pic of the G A near top or Reinforcing Ring. the 10 is on other side. curious what the GA 10 Means & who made it? LEON.


----------



## SODABOB (May 1, 2020)

hemi

I'm not sure where to begin with this, but I will do my best ...

1.  Like I said earlier, the Glenshaw Glass Co. is the only glass manufacturer I know of that used lip codes. 

2.  Even though your Orange Crush bottle does not have the Glenshaw G-Square logo [G] on the base, which is unusual but not unheard of, I truly believe the bottle was made by them.

3.  No one I know of, including myself, has been able to figure out exactly what all of the various lip code letter and number combinations mean - other than most agree they refer in some manner to when a particular bottle was made. 

4.  Notice in the page I posted earlier where David Meinz claims the solo G was first used in 1935.  That may be true of the actual bottles that were produced, but notice in the page I'm attaching from a April 15, 1931 National Carbonator and Bottles magazine where every bottle that's illustrated has a G on the lip.  Even if they didn't actually start the practice until 1935, they were definitely thinking about at least as early as 1931.

5.  Regardless of the various combinations of lip codes, everything I have seen suggest that a G was used in 1935 or earlier - with a solo H indicating 1936, and so on throughout the alphabet.  

6.  However, if things aren't confusing enough already, they really get confusing when there is a second letter added to the G, such as the GA on your Orange Crush bottle.  Although I have not seen anything to confirm it, there is speculation that the A might represent a month - starting with A for January. 

7.  All things considered, the best I can come up with is that your bottle was made by the Glenshaw Class Co. "sometime" in the 1930s.

*Typical Glenshaw [G] logo





National Carbonator and Bottles - April 15, 1931 - Notice G on every lip





Lip Codes according to David Meinz - 2002 ACL Book 





Typical G on Bottle Lip (Reinforcing Ring)






Glenshaw started using Applied Color Labels in 1937 - Which they called Color Print



*


----------



## SODABOB (May 1, 2020)

P.S. / To Clairfy

When I said Glenshaw was the only glass manufacturer I know of that used lip codes, what I meant was lip codes on SODA bottles.  Several western United States MILK bottle manufactures used what are called "Rim Codes."  Those appeared on MILK bottles at least as early as 1925, but they do not have any apparent connection with soda bottles.  

Photos courtesy of Carol Serr - Bottle Research Group (BRG)


----------



## Canadacan (May 2, 2020)

Illinois-Pacific Glass Corp put date codes on the same spot for a few years, 1928-31.  I have one OC bottle with a 30 code and a 1 stamped over the 0.


----------



## hemihampton (May 2, 2020)

Interesting. I always wondered why some felt the need to make the date code some secret morse code that needed Deciphering while others just made it plain & simple with a actual real date anybody could read? LEON.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Jan 9, 2022)

First off I really like that bottle. Emerald green is my favorite color for bottles. I relate to this mystery of having two letters on the lip or reinforcing ring. I have the same thing on a Howdy bottle from Connellsville. But mine has a "GC" on one side of the ring, and "69" on the other side.


----------



## Bad3555 (Jan 9, 2022)

Wow, what a great thread, so much useful information from our great members, thank you so much!


----------



## bottle-o-pop (Jan 11, 2022)

I find lip codes to be very mysterious! I have bottles made by:

Glenshaw Glass Company
Illinois-Pacific Glass Corporation
Pacific Coast Glass Company;
all with lip codes.

Among the ones made by Glenshaw Glass Company,

some have 1 letter,
some have 1 letter on one side, and 2 digits on the opposite side, and
many have 2 letters on one side and 2 digits on the opposite side.
As far as I can see, there is no obvious meaning to these Glenshaw Glass Company bottle lip codes, for some examples: GF 45, GI 44, S 6, GD 59, G 16, G 23.


----------

